# '93 (?) Bianchi brought back to life



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Here's a bike I just built up for a friend's daughter. He's looking to get her on the road, and she's fired up to roll. Found it on Ebay, it was purported to be a 1993 made from Columbus EL. Its been repainted and measures 51x53 (TT) as far as I can tell, and weighed 4.6 pounds bare bones. Weighed more than I expected, I'm not sure how Extra Leggeri it is. Also has the "Made in Italy" decal, but with English BB threads I'm not sure about that either. Anyway, I'm pleased with the frame for the price. I think its good looking, and the respray paint has a fine pearlescent sheen to it. Bits are mostly from my friend's parts bin - Ouzo Pro forks and "mountain double" 9-speed drivetrain with XTR 12-34 cassette. I think the perforated microfiber tape gives a subtle retro vibe, though it sure shows flaws in one's technique more than cork. Comments welcome.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Sablotny,

That's really nice. The bottom bracket stands out; I like the lug ends that join the chainstays. And that raised 'B' is cool. Very nice job.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## reparto corse (Sep 16, 2008)

very nice job on the frame.


----------



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

the frame looks great.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Very beautiful indeed


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

Who did the paintjob? I will be looking to send my '81 Nuovo Racing out for a refinish soon and hope to find a quality painter that won't break the bank.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

The decal says "Fresh Frame" from Pennsylvania; it was done by a previous owner. I tried to look them up on the web but couldn't find anything.


----------



## pinoybiker92 (Apr 16, 2009)

Beautiful job on the restoration! I envy your friend's daughter haha.


----------

